
Brian Will: Object-Oriented Programming Is Bad - jscholes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM&feature=share
======
rsendv
Clicked this mainly to feed my confirmation bias, but ended up learning
something. However, really ambivalent about this subject as Ole-Johan Dahl,
Kristen Nygaard, and Alan Kay are personal heroes.

